# μελετητικό πτυχίο Α



## cinoiralsax (Jun 26, 2008)

Γεια...

"μελετητικό πτυχίο Α"

αφορά σε αρχιτεκτονικές και περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Δεν έχω χρόνο για ψάξιμο, αλλά, σε αντιδιαστολή προς το «κατασκευαστικό», ο πλήρης τίτλος που θα με ικανοποιούσε θα ήταν Civil Engineering Design Degree ή Architectural Design Degree. Επειδή έχουν και διάφορες κατηγορίες, περιπλέκεται το πράγμα.

Αυτά τώρα, και θα επανέλθω, ή θα έρθει κάποιος που ξέρει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Μια απόδοση για τα πτυχία αυτού του τύπου που "παίζει" είναι τα Certificate of Professional Competence. 

Μελέτη=Design όπως είπε και ο Νίκελ.

Διαφορετικά, κάτι πιο ελεύθερο π.χ. Designer Qualification of Class A ή κάτι συναφές...

Ένας σύνδεσμος που ίσως να βοηθήσει: http://www.obc.mah.gov.on.ca/PageFactory.aspx?PageID=136


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 26, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Nickel και Ambrose.
Αρχικά έβαλα Design Certificate Class A
Με τη συνδρομή σας θα το σκεφτώ ξανά και βλέπουμε
Καλό βράδυ


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι η μετάφρασή του, αλλά ίσως βοηθηθείς από εδώ.
Οι μηχανικοί, προκειμένου να λάβουν μέρος σε διαγωνισμούς του Δημοσίου κυρίως, εκτός από το πτυχίο που παίρνουν από τη σχολή τους (το οποίο πρακτικά ισοδυναμεί με μελετητικό πτυχίο Α' τάξης) χρειάζεται να είναι γραμμένοι στο λεγόμενο Μητρώο Μελετητών που ανήκει στις αρμοδιότητες του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ και στο οποίο οι μελέτες χωρίζονται σε διάφορες κατηγορίες ανάλογα τη φύση τους: 
1. Χωροταξικές και Ρυθμιστικές Μελέτες.
2. Πολεοδομικές και Ρυμοτομικές Μελέτες
3. Μελέτες Οικονομικές.
4. Μελέτες Κοινωνικές.
5. Μελέτες οργανώσεως και επιχειρησιακής έρευνας.
6. Αρχιτεκτονικές Μελέτες Κτιριακών ΄Έργων.
7. Ειδικές Αρχιτεκτονικές Μελέτες (Διαμόρφωσης εσωτερικών και εξωτερικών χώρων, μνημείων, αποκατάστασης-διατήρησης παραδοσιακών κτιρίων και οικισμών και τοπίου).
κ.λπ. 
Όλες τις κατηγορίες θα τις βρεις εδώ
Ένας μελετητής ανάλογα με την εμπειρία του που την αποδεικνύει π.χ. με βεβαιώσεις από εργοδότες παίρνει ένα μελετητικό πτυχίο κάποιας τάξης (αν θυμάμαι καλά φτάνουν μέχρι την Ε' τάξη). Κάποιος μπορεί να έχει πτυχίο σε 2 ή 3 κατηγορίες ανάλογα με το τι μελέτες έχει κάνει και πόσα χρόνια δουλεύει. Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητά και χρήσιμα όλα αυτά...


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 27, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Elsa
Ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικό


----------

